# MASTER LIST: dealers who like to do ED?



## pac (Jul 30, 2003)

From postings it seems that many times dealers say that they do not like ED because paperwork is too much, or takes too long, or they do not know the details, etc. Some dealers quote ED prices which are so non competitive that it seems to want to discourage ED purchases, or do not even respond. 
To help all of us, would you please post those dealers who are cooperative, expert, like, responsive and are competitive for ED orders. Please post dealer, name of person, phone and email address.


----------



## xspeedy (Apr 10, 2003)

In central Texas:

Garlyn Shelton, Temple (Craig Caddell)
Garlyn Shelton, Bryan

EDIT - Craig is no longer with Garlyn Shelton BMW. Jef Sims is now the ED CA.


----------



## postoak (Mar 5, 2002)

Beaumont BMW was willing to match my Garlyn Shelton, Temple, deal, so add them.

Doesn't Beewang use Cutter?

And then there's Passport BMW in Maryland -- so well known for EDs that even we Texans know of it.


----------



## beauport (Jul 2, 2002)

postoak said:


> And then there's Passport BMW in Maryland -- so well known for EDs that even we Texans know of it.


Be sure to talk to Joern Esser at Passport, he's the heart and soul of ED at Passport. (doesn't hurt that he was born in Munich and speaks the language)


----------



## CMOS (Oct 1, 2002)

I would second that. Joern Esser at Passport in MD is definitely the guy to talk to about ED.



beauport said:


> Be sure to talk to Joern Esser at Passport, he's the heart and soul of ED at Passport. (doesn't hurt that he was born in Munich and speaks the language)


----------



## Spectre (Aug 1, 2002)

Good deals in the greater San Francisco Bay Area have been reported for:

Allison (Lonnie Phillips)
Concord
East Bay (Anatoly Nesherat)
Niello
Weatherford

I'm sure there are others and doubtlessly YMMV.


----------



## mquetel (Jan 30, 2003)

Spectre said:


> Good deals in the greater San Francisco Bay Area have been reported for:
> 
> Allison (Lonnie Phillips)
> Concord
> ...


I had a really good ED experience with Lori Vee at Concord. :thumbup:


----------



## JFS (Oct 17, 2003)

pac said:


> From postings it seems that many times dealers say that they do not like ED because paperwork is too much, or takes too long, or they do not know the details, etc. Some dealers quote ED prices which are so non competitive that it seems to want to discourage ED purchases, or do not even respond.
> To help all of us, would you please post those dealers who are cooperative, expert, like, responsive and are competitive for ED orders. Please post dealer, name of person, phone and email address.


I have heard great ED reviews about these CAs/Dealers...

- Joern Esser @ Passport BMW (Marlow Heights, MD)
- Ted Walawender @ Carbone BMW (Utica, NY)
- Dan Commune @ Sun Motor Cars (Mechanicsburg/Harrisburg, PA)
- Rob @ Faulkner BMW (Lancaster, PA)


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

This discussion must not exclude Cutter Motors' own Keith Kinealy
(a.k.a. "Euroman"). Keith is one of the top ED performers anywhere.
He's been with Cutter for 10 years.


----------



## Spectre (Aug 1, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> This discussion must not exclude Cutter Motors' own Keith Kinealy
> (a.k.a. "Euroman"). Keith is one of the top ED performers anywhere.
> He's been with Cutter for 10 years.


We were just waiting for Beewang to chime in with that one. :rofl:


----------



## jrubens (Aug 14, 2002)

Brian Harris BMW, Baton Rouge, LA (Walter Bruetting)


----------



## Cowbox (Aug 25, 2003)

Steven's Creek BMW (SF Bay Area) - Dave Parker

He quoted me a price over Euro invoice via email, and stuck to it. When I walked in, it took 20 minutes and we added up the invoice prices together.


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

CMOS said:


> I would second that. Joern Esser at Passport in MD is definitely the guy to talk to about ED.


Third that.

Contact: (301) 702-6407; cell: (443) 871-0853; email: joernesser_at_yahoo.com (@ removed to prevent spam)


----------



## BillKach (Sep 22, 2003)

I find it amazing that not one of our 20+ So. Cal. dealerships has been mentioned yet....
Anyone?


----------



## bbkat (Oct 27, 2002)

BillKach said:


> I find it amazing that not one of our 20+ So. Cal. dealerships has been mentioned yet....
> Anyone?


New Century in Alhambra :thumbup:


----------



## uter (Jan 6, 2002)

*Preaching to the Choir*

Ted Walawender at Carbone BMW (Utica) did a slick job with my ED last year. No hassels, no hidden fees, no need for negotiations since the price was all from ED Invoice; and we did it all via his Fed Ex account. He even drove me to the Rental Car drop-off when I drove over to Utica to pick up my car.

Um, Ted, if you're reading this, it's now 75 and sunny in Scottsdale, AZ


----------



## TedW (Jan 13, 2003)

uter said:


> Ted Walawender at Carbone BMW (Utica) did a slick job with my ED last year. No hassels, no hidden fees, no need for negotiations since the price was all from ED Invoice; and we did it all via his Fed Ex account. He even drove me to the Rental Car drop-off when I drove over to Utica to pick up my car.
> 
> Um, Ted, if you're reading this, it's now 75 and sunny in Scottsdale, AZ


Thanks Andy, it's about 20 and gloomy here.  Yesterday it was even colder and the heating system at the dealership went down so I sat at my desk freezing until about 1:00.Tomorrow however; I'm off the the NYS Auto Dealers meeting in Amelia Island FL for some much needed sun. 

Ted


----------



## jrubens (Aug 14, 2002)

TedW said:


> Thanks Andy, it's about 20 and gloomy here.  Yesterday it was even colder and the heating system at the dealership went down so I sat at my desk freezing until about 1:00.Tomorrow however; I'm off the the NYS Auto Dealers meeting in Amelia Island FL for some much needed sun.
> 
> Ted


Ted, I was just there for work. I had incredible crabs at a restaurant on the island. I can't remember the name of the place, but to get there, you go through the town past the post office (on the right) and sushi restaurant (on the left side of the street) to the end of the little strip and turn right (toward the ocean). Go one or two blocks and it's on the corner (left side). There's a bar across the street and another on the ocean.

Fabulous.


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

BillKach said:


> I find it amazing that not one of our 20+ So. Cal. dealerships has been mentioned yet....
> Anyone?


Yes you are right... any other good experiances with Socal dealers and ED??


----------



## Stevarino (May 14, 2002)

*Tate BMW, Maryland*

TATE BMW Annapolis MD. Great deal, very competant, no tricks, going to give them another order soon.


----------



## Spectre (Aug 1, 2002)

mgorgel said:


> Yes you are right... any other good experiances with Socal dealers and ED??


What, you didn't see Jon mentioning Cutter Motors? Or is Santa Barbara not considered SoCal?

And where's Beewang? :dunno:


----------



## BillKach (Sep 22, 2003)

Spectre said:


> What, you didn't see Jon mentioning Cutter Motors? Or is Santa Barbara not considered SoCal?


Well, I guess it depends who you ask... some people say that's Central CA. Actually, I did see the mention of Cutter, but had no idea where they are. Santa Barbara is about 220 miles from San Diego and there are about 30 closer BMW dealers.

bbkat's recomendation in Alhambra is more interesting for us down here but someone in the OC or SD County would be even better


----------



## Franco Karzag (Apr 29, 2002)

Most of our clients that order ED through the Internet from Keith and myself actually are not from Santa Barbara, but rather from areas ranging from San Diego and Orange counties, LA, Bay Area, Nevada, and even Arizona. The reason is that even though the amount of paper work and total amount of time spent on putting together and following through on this type of transaction can often much more than a conventional sale, we still offer very aggressive pricing along with quality service for those willing to travel to our fine city.


----------



## JFS (Oct 17, 2003)

pac said:


> From postings it seems that many times dealers say that they do not like ED because paperwork is too much, or takes too long, or they do not know the details, etc. Some dealers quote ED prices which are so non competitive that it seems to want to discourage ED purchases, or do not even respond.
> To help all of us, would you please post those dealers who are cooperative, expert, like, responsive and are competitive for ED orders. Please post dealer, name of person, phone and email address.


Here is a condensed list of all the replies we've had thus far...

Client Advisor BMW Dealer Town/City State
Lonnie Phillips Allison BMW Mountain View CA
Steve Marx Center BMW Sherman Oaks CA
Lori Vee Concord BMW Concord CA
Keith Kinealy Cutter Motors BMW Santa barbara CA
Anatoly Nesherat East Bay BMW Pleasanton CA
Hank Castillo Long Beach BMW Signal Hill CA
New Century BMW Alhambra CA
Gary Carroll Niello BMW Sacramento CA
Tina Swistak Sterling BMW Newport Beach CA
Dave Parker Steven's Creek BMW Santa Clara CA
Ali Samadani Weatherford BMW Berkeley CA
Adrianerick Avila Nalley BMW Decatur GA
Mark Wakeford Newbold BMW O'fallon IL
Jim Bauchwitz BMW of Orland Park Orland Park IL
Irv Robinson Motorwers BMW Barrington IL
Walter Bruetting Brian Harris BMW Baton Rouge LA
Joern Esser Passport BMW Marlow Heights MD
Tate BMW Annapolis MD
Mike Messinger Park Ave BMW Maywood NJ
Ted Walawender Carbone BMW Utica NY
Dan Commune Sun Motor Cars Mechanicsburg/Harrisburg PA
Mike Pascoe New Motors Erie PA
Rob Faulkner BMW Lancaster PA
Larry Rochelle BMW Of Beaumont Beaumont TX
Ron Elms Garlyn Shelton BMW Bryan TX
Craig Caddell Garlyn Shelton BMW Temple TX
Don Bonneau Autobahn Motorcars Fort Worth TX
Paxton Briggle BMW Center of Austin Austin, TX

*Are we missing any CA/dealers?* Please share the info...

*Editted on 12/09/03 @ 10 EST to add new entries and correct mistakes.


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

JFS said:


> Here is a condensed list of all the replies we've had thus far...
> 
> - Ted Walawender @ Carbone BMW (Utica, NY)
> - Joern Esser @ Passport BMW (Marlow Heights, MD)
> ...


Minor correction: Craig Caddell is with Garlyn Shelton BMW in Temple, TX. The contact person for Garlyn Shelton BMW in Bryan, TX is Ron Elms.


----------



## eelnoraa (Oct 13, 2003)

Cowbox said:


> Steven's Creek BMW (SF Bay Area) - Dave Parker
> 
> He quoted me a price over Euro invoice via email, and stuck to it. When I walked in, it took 20 minutes and we added up the invoice prices together.


Do you mind telling me how much over ED invoice Dave Parker quoted you?

eel


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

eelnoraa said:


> Do you mind telling me how much over ED invoice Dave Parker quoted you?
> 
> eel


Those typr of comment/ info belongs in private message or email.

Folks, as the mod of the ED board, I must remind you the interest of out sponsor. This board is here to share info, but so are the dealers and in all fairness , let's keep that $$ issue out of the public board. Feel free to discuss this amongs our selves, but do not post the $$ amount as it may be misleading from model to model. And time to time.

Thnx,

beewang :bigpimp:


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

rumatt said:


> I hate to break it to you Bee, but this stuff gets discussed here quite a bit. Is this really a policy of this board? If so, we have a lot of posts to delete.
> 
> I can certainly see how this is a nice thing to do for our sponsors (maybe they've requested this?). But at the same time, people come to message boards to be educated. It seems like bit of a conflict of interest either way we cut it.


It is not the official policy of the bimmerfest, and none of the sponsors have requested this. It is however, from my experince that pricing taking out of context can be misleading. I'd be glad to discuss this to you at greater detail thru email. I have and will be deleting anything relating to specific pricing. feel free too email me to discuss.

thanx,

beewang :bigpimp:


----------



## xspeedy (Apr 10, 2003)

But one can always say in general what a good deal may be given the nature of the transaction (model, type of delivery, location, time of year).


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

beewang said:


> It is not the official policy of the bimmerfest, and none of the sponsors have requested this. It is however, from my experince that pricing taking out of context can be misleading. I'd be glad to discuss this to you at greater detail thru email. I have and will be deleting anything relating to specific pricing. feel free too email me to discuss.
> 
> thanx,
> 
> beewang :bigpimp:


bee- perhaps if this is the new rule, you should explain the reasons for it in a sticky post in the forum.


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

I would like to volunteer myself as a client advisor who loves doing ED's. It's basically like being a car travel agent. 

It's an awesome way to buy a car... but it's probably one of the biggest teasers for buying a product. (Ordering furniture is a close second.) What else do you pay for, fly for, guzzle German beer for, and wait two months for???  To me, there's something deeply romantic about the whole ED purchase process.. Kinda like a long distance love affair.. you go over there to the motherland and hook up and get your groove on...only she comes back to you and you get to enjoy her for miles and miles. :whip:


----------



## JFS (Oct 17, 2003)

adrian's bmw said:


> I would like to volunteer myself as a client advisor who loves doing ED's. It's basically like being a car travel agent.
> 
> It's an awesome way to buy a car... but it's probably one of the biggest teasers for buying a product. (Ordering furniture is a close second.) What else do you pay for, fly for, guzzle German beer for, and wait two months for???  To me, there's something deeply romantic about the whole ED purchase process.. Kinda like a long distance love affair.. you go over there to the motherland and hook up and get your groove on...only she comes back to you and you get to enjoy her for miles and miles. :whip:


Adrian, what is your lastname?


----------



## beemer4me (Jul 8, 2003)

beewang said:


> Those typr of comment/ info belongs in private message or email.
> 
> Folks, as the mod of the ED board, I must remind you the interest of out sponsor. This board is here to share info, but so are the dealers and in all fairness , let's keep that $$ issue out of the public board. Feel free to discuss this amongs our selves, but do not post the $$ amount as it may be misleading from model to model. And time to time.
> 
> ...


Beewang,

I think you bring up an excellent point and thank you for stepping in on this issue. Although I believe we can talk in broad terms, specifics with CAs should be left out as everyone's deal, realtionship, etc. is unique.


----------



## BillKach (Sep 22, 2003)

adrian's bmw said:


> I would like to volunteer myself as a client advisor who loves doing ED's. It's basically like being a car travel agent.
> 
> It's an awesome way to buy a car... but it's probably one of the biggest teasers for buying a product. (Ordering furniture is a close second.) What else do you pay for, fly for, guzzle German beer for, and wait two months for???  To me, there's something deeply romantic about the whole ED purchase process.. Kinda like a long distance love affair.. you go over there to the motherland and hook up and get your groove on...only she comes back to you and you get to enjoy her for miles and miles. :whip:


That's great to hear! I wish I knew a CA like you! I'll buy you dinner at the restaurant of your choice if you're willing to move and get hired on at BMW of San Diego!


----------



## beemer4me (Jul 8, 2003)

adrian's bmw said:


> I would like to volunteer myself as a client advisor who loves doing ED's. It's basically like being a car travel agent.
> 
> It's an awesome way to buy a car... but it's probably one of the biggest teasers for buying a product. (Ordering furniture is a close second.) What else do you pay for, fly for, guzzle German beer for, and wait two months for???  To me, there's something deeply romantic about the whole ED purchase process.. Kinda like a long distance love affair.. you go over there to the motherland and hook up and get your groove on...only she comes back to you and you get to enjoy her for miles and miles. :whip:


Having just completed the ED process (now I am waiting), I can't think of any other way to buy a car. I had my new mistress on the autobahn at mile 5 and continued on a 781 mile 5 day love affair! Short of me having to buy a SUV, I will be doing ED again and again.

I can't wait to get her back.


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

JFS said:


> Adrian, what is your lastname?


Avila... sorry for the delay. It's been pretty busy at work.


----------



## bbkat (Oct 27, 2002)

adrian's bmw said:


> Avila...


Another Hispanic in da house? woot woot! :thumbup:


----------



## TechnoAg (Sep 25, 2003)

I'll nominate Don Bonneau at Autobahn in Fort Worth.

[email protected]
1-800-433-5602

The only guy in all of Dallas/Fort Worth ( we have 4 dealers). He saved me a trip to Temple.

Thanks to kyyuan for the original recommendation.


----------



## kyyuan (Jul 14, 2002)

TechnoAg said:


> I'll nominate Don Bonneau at Autobahn in Fort Worth.
> 
> [email protected]
> 1-800-433-5602
> ...


Obviously, Don's got my vote. TechnoAg...I hope your ED process is going well.


----------



## swimmer7 (Jul 21, 2003)

Just wanted you all to know that I ordered my car through Tina Swistak of Sterling BMW in Newport Beach, and have nothing but accolades with respect to the entire transaction. My 330 Cic is currently on board a ship headed for Oxnard. So far, the entire experience has been awesome. Tina was very helpful, and the entire process was handled with the utmost of professionalism. So if you are in the SoCal area and looking at European Delivery, I would not hesitate in contacting her.


----------



## cronimi (Dec 6, 2003)

Phase1 said:


> But, the sales manager there obviously didn't want to play ball, so I will with someone who does.


There you go. Good luck with everything ... especially the waiting! At least while I was waiting to do ED I had the trip planning to keep my busy. Now, I know my car is at the VDC, but I have no idea when I'll get the call, and nothing to keep my mind occupied.


----------



## Bill Daughtrey (Jan 21, 2003)

*Master List: Houston Dealer*

I would like to add to the Master List for Houston. I just completed the deal for my 2nd European Delivery in less than 18 months with Tony Sakkis at Momentum BMW Southwest Frwy. in Houston. Tony will work with you. In addition, he has been to pickup a car ED and can help guide you through the process from the buyer's perspective. Contact is (713) 596-3178 (direct) or [email protected]. He makes car buying a pleasant experience.


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

Bill Daughtrey said:


> I would like to add to the Master List for Houston. I just completed the deal for my 2nd European Delivery in less than 18 months with Tony Sakkis at Momentum BMW Southwest Frwy. in Houston. Tony will work with you. In addition, he has been to pickup a car ED and can help guide you through the process from the buyer's perspective. Contact is (713) 596-3178 (direct) or [email protected]. He makes car buying a pleasant experience.


 But did they sell the your the car for less than MSRP? :dunno: Getting free tint and mats does not count.

If you did, then you would be the first in Houston to ever get a discount from the Momentum/Advantage monopoly. I tried to buy from them but they would not deal from invoice up. I ended driving up to Bryan to buy my car.


----------



## TLudwig (Mar 30, 2004)

LDV330i said:


> But did they sell the your the car for less than MSRP? :dunno: Getting free tint and mats does not count.
> 
> If you did, then you would be the first in Houston to ever get a discount from the Momentum/Advantage monopoly. I tried to buy from them but they would not deal from invoice up. I ended driving up to Bryan to buy my car.


I'll second this one. When I was shopping ED, the Houston monopoly would not deal, which is why I went to Bryan as well. If you did find someone who'll deal upward from invoice, that's good news indeed.

In any event, glad you found someone knowledgeable and helpful with the ED process. Makes it all much easier.


----------



## jafo (May 21, 2004)

*South Florida*

Lino Menendez
Vista BMW
Coconut Creek, FL
[email protected]
954-935-2741

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## directcj (Mar 30, 2004)

BoyScout said:


> Crevier in Santa Ana. They have done a great job for me.


Can you tell us who in Crevier you dealt with? I too am currently looking around to do ED.


----------



## rruiter (Feb 10, 2004)

DON MACKEY BMW, Tucson, Arizona (even M3 ED)


----------



## Tex (Oct 6, 2003)

I will second TLudwig's recommendation: Richard Furr at Garlyn Shelton BMW in Bryan is great, to the point he is now becoming a good friend. This guy supported the whole process from looking at configurations, prices and options to the final redelivery, from november to now. He went all the way to get me a good price, took all the time needed to answer questions and make sure my ED experience would run smoothly. He is also passionate about sport cars.

BTW: I know Richard reads this board sometime, Richard, as you saw, dealers are very welcome on the board to assist the many of us, festers, that have questions. You may want to look into participating.

Tex


----------



## Bill Daughtrey (Jan 21, 2003)

LDV330i said:


> But did they sell the your the car for less than MSRP? :dunno: Getting free tint and mats does not count.
> 
> If you did, then you would be the first in Houston to ever get a discount from the Momentum/Advantage monopoly. I tried to buy from them but they would not deal from invoice up. I ended driving up to Bryan to buy my car.


Mats come with ED so I didn't negotiate with myself on this one and I didn't want tint on a vert. I appreciate your frustration about Momentum and Advantage as I had approached others at these dealerships and did not get anywhere. That's why I am suggesting to go directly to Tony Sakkis. Further, as most people on these boards know, there's a need to do all the necessary homework and go with a reasonable offer. Good luck and I would be glad to hear any positive feedback or to be offer a plate full of crow after your approaches.


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

Bill Daughtrey said:


> Mats come with ED so I didn't negotiate with myself on this one and I didn't want tint on a vert. I appreciate your frustration about Momentum and Advantage as I had approached others at these dealerships and did not get anywhere. That's why I am suggesting to go directly to Tony Sakkis. Further, as most people on these boards know, there's a need to do all the necessary homework and go with a reasonable offer. Good luck and I would be glad to hear any positive feedback or to be offer a plate full of crow after your approaches.


 I was not being facetious about the mats and the tint. In reponse to my written offer for an ED car the internet manager at Advantage Midtown told me he could not discount from MSRP but would be willing to give me mats and tinting for "free:

I spent a lot of my time my prospective CA, John Brown, at Momentum BMW on the SW Freeway and he was kind enough to arrange for a back to back test drive of a 330i Sport and a 330iZHP. I was introduced to John Sakkis as the ED expert. I explained that I wanted to ED in October and was told that they could not anything for me until they had 2004 pricing in August (obviously too late for an Oct. ED)

My research had determined that $1,200 - $1,500 over ED invoice was a reasonable offer for SE TX. I submitted written offers to all dealers in SE Texas. Advantatge SW was the only one that never responded to my offer. They called me back in August to tell me they were now ready to talk me since they had pricing.  I was already under contract which originally had the invoice price blank with the fee to the dealer as the only number.

The people that actively pursued my business after I submitted my offer were the dealers in Beaumont and Bryan. It was not my intention to question your recommedation but to highlight the consensus that exists amongst the Houston board members regarding BMW car pricing tacticts here in Houston. In the year that I have been a member of this board it is the first time I have seen positive feedback on a local deal. Maybe your experience is an indications that things may be turning around. I would have loved to have given my business to Advantage Midtown since they have serviced my cars for the past 5 year and I give them nothing but rave reviews for their service and attitude:thumbup: but was not willing to pay several grand more for the honor.


----------



## uter (Jan 6, 2002)

rruiter said:


> DON MACKEY BMW, Tucson, Arizona (even M3 ED)


Hey, got a name of a CA at Don Mackey to recommend?

Tucson is a little far. Any ED love to be found at No. Scottsdale BMW?


----------



## rruiter (Feb 10, 2004)

uter said:


> Hey, got a name of a CA at Don Mackey to recommend?
> 
> Tucson is a little far. Any ED love to be found at No. Scottsdale BMW?


North Scottsdale does non-M3 ED I think (pretty sure) but they refused to do ED on an M3. When we told them later we did do an M3 ED thru Mackey they got cocky.

Clark Kobey helped us in Tucson. Good guy so far. Even offered to buy back the Euro-nav-DVD if we bought one.
Stll waiting for redelivery but so far, great service.


----------



## uter (Jan 6, 2002)

rruiter said:


> North Scottsdale does non-M3 ED I think (pretty sure) but they refused to do ED on an M3. When we told them later we did do an M3 ED thru Mackey they got cocky.
> 
> Clark Kobey helped us in Tucson. Good guy so far. Even offered to buy back the Euro-nav-DVD if we bought one.
> Stll waiting for redelivery but so far, great service.


Thanks. I'm at least a year away from repeating ED for another touring, but it's good to know.

Gonna leave your ED plate on the front of your car when it arrives in AZ? I sort of like the little nods and waves I get from other bimmer drivers with ED tourist tags.


----------



## rruiter (Feb 10, 2004)

uter said:


> Thanks. I'm at least a year away from repeating ED for another touring, but it's good to know.
> 
> Gonna leave your ED plate on the front of your car when it arrives in AZ? I sort of like the little nods and waves I get from other bimmer drivers with ED tourist tags.


We might. We took it off when we dropped the car off. Left the rear plate on.
I kind of like the clean look without the plate on the front.


----------



## Bill Daughtrey (Jan 21, 2003)

LDV330i said:


> I was not being facetious about the mats and the tint. In reponse to my written offer for an ED car the internet manager at Advantage Midtown told me he could not discount from MSRP but would be willing to give me mats and tinting for "free:
> 
> I spent a lot of my time my prospective CA, John Brown, at Momentum BMW on the SW Freeway and he was kind enough to arrange for a back to back test drive of a 330i Sport and a 330iZHP. I was introduced to John Sakkis as the ED expert. I explained that I wanted to ED in October and was told that they could not anything for me until they had 2004 pricing in August (obviously too late for an Oct. ED)
> 
> ...


Please take no offense on the mats/ tint response. You had done your homework and sounds like you approached the dealers in a serious and professional manner. It sounds like they were using "pricing" as an excuse ... if one dealer could price, it's not logical to me why another dealer could not price. Maybe I caught someone in a weak moment? From what little I know, it just makes sense from a dealer perspective to work with serious potential purchasers on ED's ... cars don't come out of allocation, etc. The Houston market is large and someone in the city should want to capture the market that's slipping off to the fringes. Let's see how some others come out.


----------



## Tex (Oct 6, 2003)

Hi Bill,

One cannot say that the market is splipping to other dealerships. From what I saw in the autospies figures last year, Garlyn Shelton sells like 20 BMW a month, with may be 1 or 2 being ED. But overall, the problem in Houston is that thse guys:
1. are the same group (Momentum/Advantage)
2. have way too much business to care about people who want to take time to make the right purchase and want to negociate.
That said, good experiences are always possible, iof a sales guy needs extra sales, or if one of them is better than his colleagues.


----------



## Gebels (Jul 21, 2004)

*ED in Canada*

Does anyone know of any ED friendly dealers in Ontario, Canada? I know BMW Canada does ED, but I called a couple of local dealers and they didn't even know what I was talking about.

Gebels
[email protected]


----------



## Ucla95 (Jul 23, 2004)

Jeff Vinar at Kimberly BMW (for Chicagoans and anyone in IL or IA). He's in Davenport, IA and worth the drive


----------



## benathon (Mar 13, 2004)

Any dealers in Colorado?


----------



## BayAreaBMWFan (Aug 8, 2004)

Please make sticky...


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

BayAreaBMWFan said:


> Please make sticky...


Fellas, The reason I am not making this sticky is because it is unfair to the sponsoring dealers. No, I will not delete this thread, but in fairness to paid sponsors, I cannot/will not make this a sticky. I hope you all can understand.

Thank you,

beewang :bigpimp:

Euro Delivery Forum moderator


----------



## jrubens (Aug 14, 2002)

Bill Daughtrey said:


> Please take no offense on the mats/ tint response. You had done your homework and sounds like you approached the dealers in a serious and professional manner. It sounds like they were using "pricing" as an excuse ... if one dealer could price, it's not logical to me why another dealer could not price. Maybe I caught someone in a weak moment? From what little I know, it just makes sense from a dealer perspective to work with serious potential purchasers on ED's ... cars don't come out of allocation, etc. The Houston market is large and someone in the city should want to capture the market that's slipping off to the fringes. Let's see how some others come out.


I know that when I sent around my Rizzo forms, that some dealers were unwilling to talk until pricing came out. Most were willing to negotiate based on current pricing, with an agreement that the pricing would go up based on the new model year's invoice.... the real important number is the $$$ over cost. Once that is agreed to and you have the invoices (which are available on the web), you should be good to go.... and the dealers that are willing to work with you on this are the ones that really want your business.


----------



## newmoon (Oct 30, 2004)

Hi,

Any recommendations for Dealers in Seattle area who do ED?

thanks much!


----------



## dherzfeld (Nov 1, 2004)

LDV330i said:


> Minor correction: Craig Caddell is with Garlyn Shelton BMW in Temple, TX. The contact person for Garlyn Shelton BMW in Bryan, TX is Ron Elms.


Do I understand that there is no satisfactory ED dealer in the local Houston area, since you seem to tout the Bryan and Temple dealers?

Thanks
Dherzfeld


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

dherzfeld said:


> Do I understand that there is no satisfactory ED dealer in the local Houston area, since you seem to tout the Bryan and Temple dealers?
> 
> Thanks
> Dherzfeld


 That is correct. There are least 3 Houston boardmembers that bought their cars in Bryan after being frustrated with the Momentum/Advantage monopoly in the past year.


----------



## xspeedy (Apr 10, 2003)

dherzfeld said:


> Do I understand that there is no satisfactory ED dealer in the local Houston area, since you seem to tout the Bryan and Temple dealers?
> 
> Thanks
> Dherzfeld


If Houston is anything like Austin, it is worth a short drive to buy at Temple/Bryan. The city dealers cater to those people who either have too much money on their hands, or are too lazy to do a little research here first.


----------



## 530iii (May 6, 2004)

*Euro Delivery friendly dealer in NY/NJ/CT area*

I would like to add a plug for my guys Alan Himmelfarb and Mike Trapasso of Wide World of Cars in Spring Valley, New York.

They were both very helpful and a pleasure to deal with. The dealership is a short drive from Palisades Center, Rockland County (Largest mall in the Northeast) :grouphug:

Good people and highly recommended! :thumbup:


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

JFS said:


> Here is a condensed list of all the replies we've had thus far...
> 
> Client Advisor	BMW Dealer	Town/City	State
> Lonnie Phillips Allison BMW	Mountain View	CA
> ...


Shyl Patchell JMK BMW Springfield,N.J.


----------



## JFS (Oct 17, 2003)

*Updated Master ED Dealer List*


*Client Advisor **BMW Dealer **Town/City **State*Johnny Hadley BMW of Little Rock Little RockARLonnie Phillips Allison BMW Mountain ViewCASteve Marx Center BMW Sherman OaksCALori Vee Concord BMW ConcordCAKeith Kinealy Cutter Motors BMW Santa barbaraCAAnatoly Nesherat East Bay BMW PleasantonCAHank Castillo Long Beach BMW Signal HillCAGary Carroll Niello BMW SacramentoCATina Swistak Sterling BMW Newport BeachCADave Parker Steven's Creek BMW Santa ClaraCAAli Samadani Weatherford BMW BerkeleyCAMatt Hoffman Lynch BMW Daytona BeachFLLino Menendez Vista BMW Coconut CreekFLAdrianerick AvilaNalley BMW DecaturGASteve Maguire United BMW RoswellGAPete Drexler Global Imports BMW AtlantaGAMark Wakeford Newbold BMW O'fallonILJeff Vinar Kimberly BMW ChicagoILIrv Robinson Motorwers BMW BarringtonILJim Bauchwitz BMW of Orland Park Orland ParkILWalter Bruetting Brian Harris BMW Baton RougeLAJoern Esser Passport BMW Marlow HeightsMD??? Tate BMW AnnapolisMDMike Messinger Park Ave BMW MaywoodNJShyl Patchell JMK BMW SpringfieldNJTed Walawender Carbone BMW UticaNYAlan Himmelfarb or Mike Trapasso Wide World of Cars Spring ValleyNYDan Commune Sun Motor Cars Mechanicsburg/HarrisburgPAMike Pascoe New Motors EriePARob Faulkner Faulkner BMW LancasterPALarry Rochelle BMW Of Beaumont BeaumontTXRon Elms or Richard Furr Garlyn Shelton BMW BryanTXCraig Caddell Garlyn Shelton BMW TempleTXDon Bonneau Autobahn Motorcars Fort WorthTXPaxton Briggle BMW Center of Austin AustinTXTony Sakkis Momentum BMW Southwest Frwy HoustonTXLondon Agrawal BMW Seattle SeattleWA
*******>*******>
********>********>
*Are we missing any CA/dealers?* Please share the info... Tx


----------



## mwagner1 (Aug 13, 2004)

Just curious,

I went back through all of the posts for this thread, and I see no prior mention of Paxton Briggle of Austin's BMW Center. Yet, he and the Austin dealer are listed!!! :dunno:

Who recommended this person??? My SA is another sales person there (he sold my mom her first X5 while at the awful San Antonio dealer and her second X5 here in Austin) and he has always expressed an interest in doing an ED program for me.

I have yet gone in to talk about pricing, so I would love to know who recommends the Austin dealer. My interest in this is to see how well the Austin center deals with ED pricing.

*HOOK 'EM!!!! TEXAS LONGHORNS-2005 Rose Bowl Champs!!!!!!*

Cheers,

Mark in Austin


----------



## Carrera (Nov 20, 2004)

benathon said:


> Any dealers in Colorado?


Yup. I went through Phil Winslow in Colorado Springs.


----------



## xspeedy (Apr 10, 2003)

mwagner1 said:


> Just curious,
> 
> I went back through all of the posts for this thread, and I see no prior mention of Paxton Briggle of Austin's BMW Center. Yet, he and the Austin dealer are listed!!! :dunno:
> 
> ...


I don't know if you'll have much luck at the Austin dealer. From what I recall, they weren't big on dealing, and I didn't get the feeling they would negotiate from ED retail. If you don't have much luck there, head north to Garlyn Shelton at Temple. I have done two EDs there.


----------



## Ci2Eye (Feb 27, 2003)

I see Adrain Avila's name at Nalley BMW on this list. If you are looking to do ED in Atlanta, give him a call. I am sure he will take care of you. I bought my car from him last fall and he gave me a fair price, got me the delivery date I wanted and arranged everything quickly. The process went very smoothly. I kept asking him "is that all there is?" expecting more drama but he made the transaction easy.


----------



## mwagner1 (Aug 13, 2004)

xspeedy said:


> I don't know if you'll have much luck at the Austin dealer. From what I recall, they weren't big on dealing, and I didn't get the feeling they would negotiate from ED retail. If you don't have much luck there, head north to Garlyn Shelton at Temple. I have done two EDs there.


Hmmmmmm,

Well, time will tell!!!!! If the Austin center does not want to deal, it is a quick 40 minute drive to Temple!!! I have met Craig Caddell before and he is a great person!!! And, I have told my possible future SA that I have access to all of the MSRP, Invoice, as well wholesale pricing, so he is aware that I can deal knowledgeably!!!

Cheers,

Mark in Austin


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

mwagner1 said:


> Just curious,
> 
> I went back through all of the posts for this thread, and I see no prior mention of Paxton Briggle of Austin's BMW Center. Yet, he and the Austin dealer are listed!!! :dunno:
> 
> ...


 Some of the people listed may provide great service but may not provide aggressive pricing. An example of that is Momentum in Houston that is listed. I challenged the original poster of the recommendation because of my own personal experience where there was no budge in price. I asked if he had been able to work from invoice up like all the other recommended dealers, I never got a response, which to me means NO.


----------



## Tex (Oct 6, 2003)

LDV330i said:


> Some of the people listed may provide great service but may not provide aggressive pricing. An example of that is Momentum in Houston that is listed.


I definitely second that one!

And also: Richard Furr left Garlyn Shelton a little while back. So the contacts there would be either Ron Elms or Aaron Whittle (a very friendly and enthusiastic person).


----------



## Jim H (Feb 9, 2004)

I have posted about this before (many others have as well), but now my buying experience is over and would like to give full props to Joern Esser at Passport BMW in MD. I had an exceptional buying experience with Joern. He knows ED inside and out, gave me a good deal, and good service. :thumbup:


----------



## Spartacus_33 (Dec 2, 2004)

Where is Beewang?

Beewang is probably busy driving his new 545i SMG. :thumbs: 

He turned me on to Jim Cupp at Delon BMW in Salem Oregon. Bee said he started in San Diego and worked his way north (several years ago) looking for a dealer that would work with him. His journey ended with Jim Cupp. I think Bee said he has purchased 12 vehicles from him.

I was planning on going through a broker since no one around Portland was willing to discount the 545 (best I found was $1500 off MSRP). :thumbdwn: Then I ran into Bee on this forum. :bow: 

When I talked to Jim Cupp he cut $3600 off MSRP and then was happy to cut another $4200 if I was willing to fly to Germany. They do about 40 of these a year and have it down pat.

I would highly recommend this dealership.


----------



## 530iii (May 6, 2004)

*SWEEET Deal!*

Wow that's nearly 8 grand off US MSRP!

Such a deal! :bling:

Too bad i'm in the Northeast!  I'm moving near you Beewang!


----------



## SBIRS (Nov 4, 2004)

Spartacus_33 said:


> Where is Beewang?
> 
> Beewang is probably busy driving his new 545i SMG. :thumbs:
> 
> ...


  

go to post #8 in this thread.


----------



## Kel (Mar 29, 2003)

Anyone has received any specific quotes as to how much over the ED Invoice ( NOT, ED MSRP) for the next generation new 06 model 3s?


----------



## jrubens (Aug 14, 2002)

uter said:


> *jrubens*, man, where've you been? It's almost time to plan another ED trip. Well, not immediately. But I hope that 330cic is treating you well.
> -Andy


True, true, Andy. I haven't been on the boards much. Lots of travel, and sadly, the convertible is probably more used to being in the airport garage than anywhere else. Perhaps this year will change things.

The car is still spectacular, though. 1 1/2 years old and just over 25k miles.


----------



## bmills313 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Great Southern California ED contact*

The name has been mentioned here before, but I'll back it up by saying Tina @ Sterling BMW is fantastic. She's been uber-helpful and easy to work with and was very fair on pricing; almost identical to Santa Barbara BMW which was hard to pass up, but ende up taking a back seat to the much closer Sterling BMW. I can't speak for what others have received on pricing but my guess is that she's awfully close. If you're a disgruntled SoCal buyer (like I was) I highly recommend giving Tina a call @ (949) 645-5900. I pick te car up on 3/17...I'll post another messages after the car arrives here in the states foir the "post-ED" review of Tina @ Sterling BMW.

bmills


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

Kel said:


> Anyone has received any specific quotes as to how much over the ED Invoice ( NOT, ED MSRP) for the next generation new 06 model 3s?


Pricing hasn't been released yet, and as far as I know, ED for the E90 has yet to be determined.


----------



## hpob48 (Feb 7, 2005)

undefined

Is there any ED dealerships in South Florida. I heard I can get a better deal on my 530I if I get it in Germany. What truth is there any to it.


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

hpob48 said:


> undefined
> 
> Is there any ED dealerships in South Florida. I heard I can get a better deal on my 530I if I get it in Germany. What truth is there any to it.


You cannot buy a BMW directly in Germany and then bring it to the US without much hassle. Much of what is discussed here is regarding the purchase of a US version BMW through a USA dealer. You can get much more detailed information doing a search in this forum and on the BMW website under European Delivery.


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

hpob48 said:


> undefined
> 
> Is there any ED dealerships in South Florida. I heard I can get a better deal on my 530I if I get it in Germany. What truth is there any to it.


Any BMW dealer can do ED. Some are more willing to work with you than others, but any of them can do it. Like LDV330i said, you don't want to buy a car in Germany and then import it to the US. Do ED instead.


----------



## chuckster (Sep 4, 2002)

*ED Dealer in S. Florida*

I live in Orlando and always deal with Daytona BMW- willing to make great deals on ED. Contact and ask to speak with Matt Hoffman at 800-406-5229, just so I can get an even better deal-tell them that Chuck referred(optional of course)as I don't want or receive any "birddog fee!!


----------



## yamilrx (Nov 25, 2004)

hpob48 said:


> undefined
> 
> Is there any ED dealerships in South Florida. I heard I can get a better deal on my 530I if I get it in Germany. What truth is there any to it.


It is ironic to know that the Germans and Europeans in general pay more for their own cars than we pay for them here in the US or even through ED. I doubt that it is cheaper to purchase in Germany. You also have to factor in the emissions conversion cost for US standars and also the freight cost. This was done back in the 80's with substantial savings, but not anymore. As a mater of fact a family member of mine purchased a 525i with many options in Spain and paid about 54,000 euros. They get taxed very heavily for imported cars.


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

yamilrx said:


> It is ironic to know that the Germans and Europeans in general pay more for their own cars than we pay for them here in the US or even through ED. I doubt that it is cheaper to purchase in Germany. You also have to factor in the emissions conversion cost for US standars and also the freight cost. This was done back in the 80's with substantial savings, but not anymore. As a mater of fact a family member of mine purchased a 525i with many options in Spain and paid about 54,000 euros. They get taxed very heavily for imported cars.


 Even OEM accessories are cheaper to buy here in the US that in Europe because of the exchange rate and because you cannot get the VAT (sales tax) reimbursed on your retail purchase. At 18% the VAT is a good chunk of money. :yikes:


----------



## jk0001 (Jan 1, 2004)

hpob48 said:


> undefined
> 
> Is there any ED dealerships in South Florida. I heard I can get a better deal on my 530I if I get it in Germany. What truth is there any to it.


One place not to go is Southpoint BMW in Sarasota. They quoted me $1000 off of the USA price and said that is all they can do. Reeves in tampa was pretty good, I finally got my best deal At Bert Smith, but I feel it was a fluke.


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

jk0001 said:


> One place not to go is Southpoint BMW in Sarasota. They quoted me $1000 off of the USA price and said that is all they can do. Reeves in tampa was pretty good, I finally got my best deal At Bert Smith, but I feel it was a fluke.


 It is incredible that you and I had similar experiences with the same dealers. :wow:

The only difference was that my experiences took place in 1997. :yikes: I guess some things do not change with time.

I was living in Sarasota at the time so I went to SouthPointe. As soon as I told the CA I was looking for an 318ti he lost all interest. Obviously I did not fit the typical rich SRQ retiree profile, though mind you I did show up in my VW Corrado, a car priced very close to a 325i. He told me I could go to the lot and look around and if I found something of interest to come back to talk to him. When I asked about pricing I was told to expect nothing less than MSRP.

Having lived previously in St. Pete I continued to have my VW service at Bert Smith so I talked to the BMW CA there about a 318ti they had on the lot. He was a new CA so I overheard him talk to his manager and it was mentioned I could be given a $2,500 discount on a stock car and $1,000 on a search car. Unforturnately that 318ti Sport did not meet my requirements, automatic and Techno Violet. : puke:

Next I went to Reeves Import and found my car, a Bright Red 318ti Sport. I was told I could get a $1,000 discount. I told the CA that Bert Smith was offering a $2,500 discount. He went and checked with the manager and said no problem matching the discount. Within in an hour of arriving at Reeves I was driving down I-75 on my way home in my new 318ti. Before I left I asked about floor mats, they were given to me for free. I was very impressed with the whole process, very professional. :thumbup:


----------



## jrubens (Aug 14, 2002)

My father and step-mother both bought 735i's from Reeves a number of years ago. They were both very happy with the experience.


----------



## Marco (Mar 7, 2003)

*Dealer in Massachusetts??*

I keep hoping to see some recommandation for a dealer in the Boston area, or at least New England, but to no avail.
The CA with whom I did my previous ED is no longer there and I wasn't that happy with the dealership anyway.
Anybody out there?


----------



## dherzfeld (Nov 1, 2004)

*Update on Houston dealers*

It appears that the Advantage/Momentum monopoly in Houston is broken up. Advantage was sold to the Group 1 Automotive conglomerate, while Momentum was sold to another group.

With that free market thing going, perhaps competition will drive the prices down a bit.

In my own experience testing the waters for an X3 early July ED, I got a couple quotes back very near ED invoice. :thumbup:


----------



## jwarcd (Feb 10, 2005)

Marco said:


> I keep hoping to see some recommandation for a dealer in the Boston area, or at least New England, but to no avail.
> The CA with whom I did my previous ED is no longer there and I wasn't that happy with the dealership anyway.
> Anybody out there?


Try BMW of Watertown in CT, talk to Scott Doty ((860) 274-7515). I've bought two cars from him and he's an expert in ED, and a great guy. I have an E90 ED ordered for June 10 through Scott.


----------



## macct (Dec 16, 2004)

*jwarcd - is pricing at*

jwarcd - is pricing at ED sticker? Have you done ED with BMW of Watertown previously?


----------



## LarryN (Dec 24, 2001)

macct said:


> jwarcd - is pricing at ED sticker? Have you done ED with BMW of Watertown previously?


That's what I had to do. They wouldn't talk, really. I went to BMW Gallery in Norwell. MA.


----------



## Marco (Mar 7, 2003)

LarryN said:


> That's what I had to do. They wouldn't talk, really. I went to BMW Gallery in Norwell. MA.


Were you happy with Gallery? were they willing to deal?
Thanks
M.


----------



## LarryN (Dec 24, 2001)

Marco said:


> Were you happy with Gallery? were they willing to deal?
> Thanks
> M.


This one will be my third car there (5th BMW), so I guess so. :eeps: They haven't tried to shaft me, and are the closest dealer to me (by far), and they have BMW loaners for service.

On the e90, there is no dealing, I don't think, especially for ED. I also don't think they've done too many ED's, and I wonder if I'd be able to do an ED there just walking in off the street. My SA mentioned that it was kind of a pain to do, compared to selling a dealer delivered car, even though it doesn't come out of their dealership allocation.


----------



## JB-From-FL (Jul 23, 2004)

*Reeves*

I have been in Reeves several times and always get the we don't want to compete attitude. I know I have never talked with the right sales guy. Who did you work with?



jk0001 said:


> One place not to go is Southpoint BMW in Sarasota. They quoted me $1000 off of the USA price and said that is all they can do. Reeves in tampa was pretty good, I finally got my best deal At Bert Smith, but I feel it was a fluke.


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

dherzfeld said:


> It appears that the Advantage/Momentum monopoly in Houston is broken up. Advantage was sold to the Group 1 Automotive conglomerate, while Momentum was sold to another group.
> 
> With that free market thing going, perhaps competition will drive the prices down a bit.
> 
> In my own experience testing the waters for an X3 early July ED, I got a couple quotes back very near ED invoice. :thumbup:


 You can always check with Garlyn Shelton (Ron Elms) in Bryan just to confirm that the Houston dealers have seen the light and are truly being competitive.


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

*Experience with Knauz*

Does anybody out there have experience doing ED through Knauz BMW in Lake Bluff, IL?
Thanks in advance...


----------



## dherzfeld (Nov 1, 2004)

LDV330i said:


> You can always check with Garlyn Shelton (Ron Elms) in Bryan just to confirm that the Houston dealers have seen the light and are truly being competitive.


Yeah, I probably will. Thanks. Leverage is everything.


----------



## Bubbles (Dec 6, 2004)

Any dealer members out there want to sell me a ED 745Li? I'm just a few miles from Garlyn Shelton in Bryan but they don't want my business. I can't get them to return my phone calls. Before I bought a Lexus LS430 a couple of years ago I went to Garlyn Shelton to check out BMWs. I couldn't even get sales help in person.


----------



## SoCal Scott (Mar 2, 2005)

*Valenica, CA*

I just ordered ED through Alex at Valencia BMW, and it was the best experience ever!

Compared to Pacific BMW, where they didn't want my business apparently, Alex was helpful, honest, and actually knew more about the car than me!

I simply called him up, and told him what I wanted to pay over invoice (my request was a very good price for ED), and he said yes. No haggling.

He also told me that he'd let me use his European nav disc for my trip.

If you live in Southern California, see Alex first!


----------



## e36M3r (Oct 19, 2004)

Uh.. Scott... it says right up there in the upper left... Texas ??



SoCal Scott said:


> If you live in Southern California, see Alex first!


----------



## paulwbenn (Oct 23, 2004)

Bubbles said:


> Any dealer members out there want to sell me a ED 745Li? I'm just a few miles from Garlyn Shelton in Bryan but they don't want my business. I can't get them to return my phone calls. Before I bought a Lexus LS430 a couple of years ago I went to Garlyn Shelton to check out BMWs. I couldn't even get sales help in person.


Call Mike Lower, sales mgr. with Garlyn Shelton in Temple, 254-771-0128. He made me a very competitive deal on an ED 545i and was very good to deal with. I'm awaiting US delivery any day! :thumbup:


----------



## pedersenkl (Nov 4, 2004)

*Ga Md Oh*

Adrian Avila - Nalley BMW Decatur, Georgia

Joern Esser - Passport BMW Marlow Heights, Maryland
301-702-6407

Jim Roark - Village BMW Centerville, Ohio
(937) 359-0786 
[email protected]

All 3 were very helpful, offered great purchase prices, and highly recommended!


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

beewang said:


> Well... I am not the type of person to fax requests out. faxes are impersonal and it takes out the human factor.
> 
> about 6 yrs ago, when I bought my first bimmer... i picked up the phone and called every dealer from San Diego, CA. to Seattle, WA
> 
> Jim Cupp was the only one person I talked to out of some 50 dealers that would be willing to cut me a deal. The rest if now history and he cut me a deal these days that no one can touch.  Ask the same question to all his repeat custumer and you will get the same answer


...lil' late here but I'll plug Mr. Cupp. I bought my 2001 530i from him and just leased a 545i from him (ED). He is a helluva nice man and a pleasure to deal with.

If you plan to purchase a "fair amount" of BMWs in your lifetime, he is good to hook up with. Your deals will only get better and better with him....


----------



## Bubbles (Dec 6, 2004)

paulwbenn said:


> Call Mike Lower, sales mgr. with Garlyn Shelton in Temple, 254-771-0128. He made me a very competitive deal on an ED 545i and was very good to deal with. I'm awaiting US delivery any day! :thumbup:


Thanks, will do. :thumbup:


----------



## josowski (Aug 1, 2004)

*Ed*

Try Paul Di Lorenzo at Rusnak BMW Westlake Village, CA :thumbup:


----------



## eimSD (Feb 22, 2005)

*San Diego*

Hi - I'm looking to make my first purchase, in San Diego CA - I think I saw Cunningham mentioned a few pages back as being OK, for ED. Has anyone used BMW of San Diego, over on Kearny Mesa? They've had ads in the travel section of the SD Union's Sunday edition the past few weeks, as handling ED, wondering how they really are. (I'm hoping to do a late June ED on the e90, traveling with my family of 4, seeing relatives in Germany I haven't seen in about 25 years...) Any dealers to avoid?

Edie


----------



## e36M3r (Oct 19, 2004)

Everyone seems to love posting their sales info here... why is that? Most dealers I've talked to have no problem doing an ED, it's generally to their benefit. They even seem happy to do one with the M3 that is not on the program.


----------



## Bubbles (Dec 6, 2004)

paulwbenn said:


> Call Mike Lower, sales mgr. with Garlyn Shelton in Temple, 254-771-0128. He made me a very competitive deal on an ED 545i and was very good to deal with. I'm awaiting US delivery any day! :thumbup:


Started the ED process with Garlyn Shelton in Temple. No problems getting a hold of Mike Lower. Night and day difference between the two dealerships. Thanks again.


----------



## dherzfeld (Nov 1, 2004)

dherzfeld said:


> It appears that the Advantage/Momentum monopoly in Houston is broken up. Advantage was sold to the Group 1 Automotive conglomerate, while Momentum was sold to another group.
> 
> With that free market thing going, perhaps competition will drive the prices down a bit.
> 
> In my own experience testing the waters for an X3 early July ED, I got a couple quotes back very near ED invoice. :thumbup:


Let me say that in pursuing these "great" prices, the two dealers in question have both crawfished around (read "reneged") on the deals. Still looking and working on prices. Now looking at Garlyn Shelton in Bryan.


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

dherzfeld said:


> Let me say that in pursuing these "great" prices, the two dealers in question have both crawfished around (read "reneged") on the deals. Still looking and working on prices. Now looking at Garlyn Shelton in Bryan.


It sounded too good to be true that the good ole' Houston boys had changed their ways.


----------



## tim916 (Apr 10, 2005)

Just wondering if anyone has anymore recommendations for an ED dealer in the Mass/RI area? I'm looking to lease an E90 through ED since potentially it seems like a great bargain. Thanks.


----------



## Marco (Mar 7, 2003)

tim916 said:


> Just wondering if anyone has anymore recommendations for an ED dealer in the Mass/RI area? I'm looking to lease an E90 through ED since potentially it seems like a great bargain. Thanks.


Just yesterday I ordered an E90 via ED.
I tried only 2 dealers: Chambers of Boston were NOT willing to deal.
At Wagner Motors (Shrewsbury) I got the car at $ xxxx over wholesale. I did better two years ago, but I guess that with a new model..... :dunno: 
Let me know if you want the CA name.


----------



## Bart001 (Apr 9, 2005)

Marco is that $xxxx off of the ED wholesale as it appears on this forum? I suspect that that's about the best one can do right now!


----------



## Marco (Mar 7, 2003)

Bart001 said:


> Marco is that $xxxx off of the ED wholesale as it appears on this forum? I suspect that that's about the best one can do right now!


Yes it is. Perhaps I could have lowered it by a few more dollars either by pushing or by really surveying all the dealers in MA. But I kind of liked the CA, I didn't want to spend my week-end with dealers, and I had already bought a car there two years ago.
I guess this is the dealership you mentioned in your other post.


----------



## tksung (Apr 28, 2005)

*Concord BMW in Bay Area*



Spectre said:


> Good deals in the greater San Francisco Bay Area have been reported for:
> 
> Allison (Lonnie Phillips)
> Concord
> ...


I'd cross off Concord from the list. Weird thing, their ED/fleet manager Lonny Cunningham talked me out of ED by giving me a great price on a car that he didn't have. When I got suspicious and insisted on the Production Number of the car, he gave me one that did not match. My guess is that he tried to get me to drive up 100 mi, and then make a different deal with different price. Kinda guy who gives car salesmen a bad name, imo. Funny thing is that I called them because someone in somewhere else in this forum recommended them for ED. Moral of the story? Take recommendations only for specific persons. Personnel in a dealership can change and you could end up with bozos.


----------



## e36M3r (Oct 19, 2004)

:rofl: What list?

There has not been any sign of a list for four months, and before that it was 2003?


----------



## JFS (Oct 17, 2003)

*Updated Master ED Dealer List*


*Client Advisor ** BMW Dealer ** Town/City **State*Johnny Hadley BMW of Little Rock  Little RockARLonnie Phillips Allison BMW  Mountain ViewCASteve Marx Center BMW  Sherman OaksCAKeith Kinealy Cutter Motors BMW  Santa BarbaraCAKeith KanellyBMW Santa Barbara Santa BarbaraCAAnatoly Nesherat East Bay BMW  PleasantonCAHank Castillo Long Beach BMW  Signal HillCAGary Carroll Niello BMW  SacramentoCATina Swistak Sterling BMW  Newport BeachCADave Parker Steven's Creek  BMW Santa ClaraCAAli Samadani Weatherford BMW  BerkeleyCAPaul Di LorenzoRusnak BMW Westlake VillageCAScott DotyBMW of Watertown WatertownCTLino Menendez Vista BMW  Coconut CreekFLMatt Hoffman Daytona BMW  OrlandoFLAdrianerick AvilaNalley BMW  DecaturGASteve Maguire United BMW  RoswellGAPete Drexler Global Imports BMW  AtlantaGAMark Wakeford Newbold BMW  O'fallonILJeff Vinar Kimberly BMW  ChicagoILIrv Robinson Motorwers BMW  BarringtonILJim Bauchwitz BMW of Orland Park  Orland ParkILWalter Bruetting Brian Harris BMW  Baton RougeLAJoern Esser Passport BMW  Marlow HeightsMDBrian BrethauerWilliams Autoworld OkemosMIJim Brown or Doug WeaverFlow BMW Winston SalemNCMike Messinger Park Ave BMW  MaywoodNJShyl Patchell JMK BMW  SpringfieldNJTed Walawender Carbone BMW  UticaNYAlan Himmelfarb or Mike Trapasso Wide World of Cars  Spring ValleyNYJim CuppDelon BMW SalemORDan Commune Sun Motor Cars  Mechanicsburg/HarrisburgPAMike Pascoe New Motors  EriePARob Faulkner Faulkner BMW  LancasterPALarry Rochelle BMW Of Beaumont  BeaumontTXRon Elms or Aaron WhittleGarlyn Shelton BMW  BryanTXCraig Caddell, Ken Charlton or Mike LowerGarlyn Shelton BMW  TempleTXDon Bonneau Autobahn Motorcars  Fort WorthTXPaxton Briggle BMW Center of Austin  AustinTXTony Sakkis Momentum BMW Southwest Frwy  HoustonTXLondon Agrawal BMW Seattle  SeattleWA
*******>
********>


----------



## tsc01 (Oct 20, 2003)

*BMW of Austin*

William Weekley at BMW of Austin was able to give me a good deal on a 545i. I took a test drive with him, took his business card, and made an offer below what I wanted to pay via email. He counter offered, and I asked him to split the difference, which he did. I ended up paying exactly the number I had in mind. I ordered back in January, and since then the ED Invoice price went down by over $500. William honored the drop in price, and has made the entire process very easy. I'll be picking up in July. I have always had my present car serviced at this dealership, and they provide great service.


----------



## mbforme (Mar 18, 2005)

I got the best deal from Chris Neal of BMW of Fremont (much better than BMW Stevens Creek)


----------



## shabbaman (Dec 16, 2002)

JFS said:


> *Client Advisor ** BMW Dealer ** Town/City **State*Johnny Hadley BMW of Little Rock  Little RockARLonnie Phillips Allison BMW  Mountain ViewCASteve Marx Center BMW  Sherman OaksCAKeith Kinealy Cutter Motors BMW  Santa BarbaraCAKeith KanellyBMW Santa Barbara Santa BarbaraCAAnatoly Nesherat East Bay BMW  PleasantonCAHank Castillo Long Beach BMW  Signal HillCAGary Carroll Niello BMW  SacramentoCATina Swistak Sterling BMW  Newport BeachCADave Parker Steven's Creek  BMW Santa ClaraCAAli Samadani Weatherford BMW  BerkeleyCAPaul Di LorenzoRusnak BMW Westlake VillageCAScott DotyBMW of Watertown WatertownCTLino Menendez Vista BMW  Coconut CreekFLMatt Hoffman Daytona BMW  OrlandoFLAdrianerick AvilaNalley BMW  DecaturGASteve Maguire United BMW  RoswellGAPete Drexler Global Imports BMW  AtlantaGAMark Wakeford Newbold BMW  O'fallonILJeff Vinar Kimberly BMW  ChicagoILIrv Robinson Motorwers BMW  BarringtonILJim Bauchwitz BMW of Orland Park  Orland ParkILWalter Bruetting Brian Harris BMW  Baton RougeLAJoern Esser Passport BMW  Marlow HeightsMDBrian BrethauerWilliams Autoworld OkemosMIJim Brown or Doug WeaverFlow BMW Winston SalemNCMike Messinger Park Ave BMW  MaywoodNJShyl Patchell JMK BMW  SpringfieldNJTed Walawender Carbone BMW  UticaNYAlan Himmelfarb or Mike Trapasso Wide World of Cars  Spring ValleyNYJim CuppDelon BMW SalemORDan Commune Sun Motor Cars  Mechanicsburg/HarrisburgPAMike Pascoe New Motors  EriePARob Faulkner Faulkner BMW  LancasterPALarry Rochelle BMW Of Beaumont  BeaumontTXRon Elms or Aaron WhittleGarlyn Shelton BMW  BryanTXCraig Caddell, Ken Charlton or Mike LowerGarlyn Shelton BMW  TempleTXDon Bonneau Autobahn Motorcars  Fort WorthTXPaxton Briggle BMW Center of Austin  AustinTXTony Sakkis Momentum BMW Southwest Frwy  HoustonTXLondon Agrawal BMW Seattle  SeattleWA
> *******>
> ********>


Great job on the table and the list!

Beewang, is there a way we can make this list into a sticky?

Ted Walawender is no longer with BMW, I believe his replacement is Brian Secord, although I don't know if anyone has had a personal experience with him RE ED.


----------



## Tor330 (Mar 26, 2005)

*ED Dealers*

I saw in this thread that Jörn Esser - Passport BMW - Marlow Heights MD - was mentioned. 
I made my ED purchase through Jörn and am glad that I did. He has been FANTASTIC. Although I do not pick-up my 330i until 23 May - everything has been very smooth and easy. Jörn is HIGHLY recommended.

Jörn Esser
European Delivery & Diplomatic Sales Manager
You can google Passport BMW to look him up!


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

shabbaman said:


> .....Great job on the table and the list!
> 
> Beewang, is there a way we can make this list into a sticky? ........


I agree!! Its a great job on the table.

Unfortunately, I cannot make this a sticky as most dealers on this list are not sponsoring the forum and it would be unfair to sponsoring dealers. I am sure you understand that. In fact, I am currently waiting for instruction from the bimmerfest admins if we can allow for the publication of this listing. As the admins inccur the cost of running this site and without sponsors helping them footing the bill this forum will not be here.


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Allison BMW in Mountain View, CA, is now known as:

BMW of Mountain View


----------



## wagonman (Apr 7, 2005)

*peter pan*

i will say it again: i did very well with victor hung at peter pan bmw is san mateo. he treated me right. very good. very nice guy. delivered on everything he promised me and slightly more. i believe i am one of the first 530 xit's for ED. maye there are a few before me but not many. he told me back in december that he could get it done for me on pickup date which is june 7th. other dealers could not make that promise.

he should be on that master list.


----------



## pharding (Mar 14, 2004)

*Franco Karzag at Santa Barbara BMW * is awesome. Great price, knowledgeable, and great to deal with. I am in Chicago. I leased an e90 for my son in LA. Deal was very smooth. You cannot do any better than Franco.


----------



## bakersdozen (Feb 15, 2005)

*Momentum BMW in Houston changing?*

Well, it will probably cause a heart attack to most of the Houston folks, but it seems like Momentum BMW might be changing their ways at least as far as ED goes. I did work with Tony Sakkis as someone here on Bimmerfest recommended. It probably didn't hurt that I bought my last car from Tony, though not ED and at only a modest discount from MSRP. However, I did recently negotiate a great deal on a ED 545 with Tony at $xxxx over ED invoice (in line with the range most people target), for a July 4th pickup. For my Houston BMW brothers and sister -- it might be worth your time to try Tony/Momentum for an ED, even if you haven't had much luck with them in the past.


----------



## RedStripe (May 23, 2005)

What's the deal with this "$XXXX" stuff? Thanks.


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

RedStripe said:


> What's the deal with this "$XXXX" stuff? Thanks.


The forum moderator in the past has requested that specific dollar amounts not be discussed publicly. The discount that somebody got in CA may not necessarily be available in other markets, like Houston (though I see that is changing). If you want to get a feel what people have been able to do in your market area PM those people. I am sure they (I) would not have any problem discussing those numbers privately.


----------



## minibimmer (May 28, 2005)

*ED dealer*

Are there any ED-friendly dealers in the Boston area? From the Master List, the closest one to me seems to be the one in CT. I went to the BMW Gallery in Norwood, MA and they were not willing to deal that much. They said the best they could do was $1000 under the ED MSRP which is still not that good a deal.


----------



## fearyaks (Jun 1, 2005)

*Well...*

So I'm in the process of getting the ball rolling so hopefully I'm not jumping the gun but...

Beverly Hills (CA) and Santa Monica (CA) BMW will do ED but refuse to negotiate beyond the ED MSRP stating that the 'discount' is factored into the ED program.

I did some digging on this site and found John Burch of 'Bob Smith BMW' in Calabasas (CA) as a reference (Franco seems to no longer work in SB).

So far he's quoted me a price above invoice but below MSRP (very good price) and things are running smoothly.

Assuming all goes well we'll be doing an ED road trip in August!


----------



## sharmabmw (Feb 21, 2005)

fearyaks said:


> So I'm in the process of getting the ball rolling so hopefully I'm not jumping the gun but...
> 
> Beverly Hills (CA) and Santa Monica (CA) BMW will do ED but refuse to negotiate beyond the ED MSRP stating that the 'discount' is factored into the ED program.
> 
> ...


Franco has left (he just graduated law school), but Keith is the one you need to talk to from Santa Barbara.


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2004)

For ED in Kentucky/Southern Indiana, contact Eddie Rivera at Sam S***e BMW in Louisville. Very professional and informative every step of the way!! Phone 502.499.5080.


----------



## e36M3r (Oct 19, 2004)

fearyaks said:


> I did some digging on this site and found John Burch of 'Bob Smith BMW' in Calabasas (CA) as a reference (Franco seems to no longer work in SB).


Cool, glad you found my JB recommendation a good one! :thumbup:


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

For *Florida* folks, I just want to mention two great dealers. First, mentioned many times here before is

*Matt Hoffman*- :thumbup: Daytona BMW 800-406-5229

also:

*John Ley*- :thumbup: Fields BMW (Lakeland) 863-816-1234
863-858-8224 (Fax)
[email protected]


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

mdsbuc said:


> For *Florida* folks, I just want to mention two great dealers. First, mentioned many times here before ......


mdsbuc, please don't take the following the wrongway. so here goes...

If thay have been mentioned many times before, why do you feel compelled to mention them again?? :dunno:

Alright fellas, this thread is getting rediculous long and useless. Going forward I will reserve the right to delete or edit so we do not get the same re-post over and over again.

Thanx,

beewang

ED Forum Moderator
www.bimmerfest.com


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

Sorry Beewang, I guess I just didn't understand the rules. It just seemed that there were so many dealer listings for California, Georgia, NY and so forth, and that while I had a hard time figuring out who to call around me, I thought that this info would be helpful. I had found the first dealer listed in this thread and that was very helpful to me. The second dealer I found on my own. My apologies to you though, as I really want to abide by the rules of the forum. This is a great site and I have learned tons and saved $$$$!


----------



## cybergamefan (Mar 19, 2005)

Someone mentioned New Century BMW in Alhambra, CA awhile back but never mentioned a name. Anybody have any experience with this dealership for ED and a possible contact person to work out a deal? Thanks.


----------



## turpiwa (Jun 13, 2005)

This one has not been mentioned many time here.

I have had a great initial experience with Rick Lewis of Garlyn Shelton BMW in Temple, TX. The guy was quick to respond to my offer of $xxxx above invoice and when I spoke to him he said he had no problem doing ED's.
A very positive experience (so far - keeping my fingers crossed) which I hope continues - I am chasing information relating to fee caps at the moment.

I'll let you know how it pans out. 

If you read this Rick - thanks and be nice to me with the fees  Also - start thinking about freebies for the plug  (Aluminium pedals etc. :thumbup: 

This dealer is about 2 1/2 hours drive from where I live in Houston - aside from the good deal (so far) I feel I will be ready to give her a drive after waiting for the arrival. And a night or 2 stopover in Austin is always fun  :thumbdwn:

Oh - I'm struggling - do I go with the Burl Walnut trim or the Aluminium - I'm wavering - sucha dark car....?


----------



## eltroco (Apr 28, 2005)

*Las Vegas*

Guy Vic, Desert BWM of Henderson, Henderson, Nevada


----------



## e90fanatic (Jul 25, 2005)

Gavin Rigg @ John Holtz BMW


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Ricki Shamen at DiFeo in Tenafly NJ.


----------



## hawk123 (Aug 31, 2005)

Steve Kizewic, Yark BMW- Toledo, OH

By the way, not one dealer in and around Detroit responded to my request. Anybody from Michigan experienced otherwise??


----------



## glenmal (Jan 17, 2005)

*Our two ED in September*

I bought both from Laurel BMW in Westmont IL (Kathy Kellogg). Price was right and they arranged free courtesy delivery to the closest dealership in tidewater Virginia. We could not have been more pleased. We did not want to fly to Chicago and drive both cars back.


----------



## waiter (Mar 26, 2003)

*BMW of Bowling Green , KY*

Bill Moore
www.bowlinggreendealership.com
877-417-9601
270-745-0001

He is fantastic to work with!


----------



## fitch (Aug 10, 2005)

*Peter Pan BMW - San Mateo, CA*

Henry Sipor was very cooperative.


----------



## dihoriul (Jun 6, 2005)

I had a really good ED experience with Billy Briody at Savage Bmw, SoCal (just came back from Munich,9/21). No hassels, no hidden fees, very smooth transaction, invoice + $###


----------



## namja007 (Mar 27, 2003)

*any good dealer and sales person in Orlando,Fl*

I saw Matt listed but the dealership is in Daytona. Looking for sales person and name of dealership in Orlando, FL for european delivery. Thanks to anyone that can help.


----------



## Fuzzy1 (Jun 14, 2005)

*Milwaukee ED Friendly*

If in SE Wisconsin and specifically the Milwaukee area, I've had a wonderful ED experience with Dennis Walker of Concours Motors. Fair, Friendly and ED Experienced.

He made the entire transaction completely painless. (I'm not into pain) :thumbup:


----------



## Rmart (Feb 20, 2002)

*eltroco*



eltroco said:


> Guy Vic, Desert BWM of Henderson, Henderson, Nevada


Can you tell me some about your ED experience with Guy Vic.

Thanks


----------



## woody underwood (Feb 9, 2004)

Add Baron BMW of Kansas City to this list. Carl Riley was my advisor and although I suspect it was his first ED sale (He had help from an associate) everything went perfectly. Just don't let him change plates on your car (Actually, if you ever see a salesperson heading towards your car with a screwdriver, take him out ASAP)


----------



## LDRunner (Oct 3, 2005)

Looking to do ED in March for a 3 series. Problem is that multiple dealerships I've contacted in MI, OH, and IN won't work up from the ED invoice prices. Almost all are quoting ED MSRP minus like $500. Are these cars that much in demand now that dealerships feel they don't need to negotiate up from the invoice prices? If anyone knows of any CAs or dealerships in MI, IN, OH, or IL that will work up from the ED invoice prices let me know. I don't mind traveling to pick up my car once it arrives here in the states.


----------



## hawk123 (Aug 31, 2005)

LDRunner said:


> Looking to do ED in March for a 3 series. Problem is that multiple dealerships I've contacted in MI, OH, and IN won't work up from the ED invoice prices. Almost all are quoting ED MSRP minus like $500. Are these cars that much in demand now that dealerships feel they don't need to negotiate up from the invoice prices? If anyone knows of any CAs or dealerships in MI, IN, OH, or IL that will work up from the ED invoice prices let me know. I don't mind traveling to pick up my car once it arrives here in the states.


 Steve Kizewic from Yark BMW, Toledo, OH. 419-8427714


----------



## pharding (Mar 14, 2004)

beewang said:


> On a separate note, I also highly recommend BMW of Santa Barbara. They are also our board sponsor. They are VERY close to the BMW VPC, and Keith Kanely is the man for ED.
> 
> Keith Kanelly, ED Specialist
> 
> ...


Keith is awful about returning phone calls. Even after I placed an order for a 330 ED he was painfully slow about returning phone calls. He was the worst BMW sales rep that I have ever dealt with. He is an unreliable, irresponsible fool.


----------



## arnolds (Dec 21, 2001)

pharding said:


> Keith is awful about returning phone calls. Even after I placed an order for a 330 ED he was painfully slow about returning phone calls. He was the worst BMW sales rep that I have ever dealt with. He is an unreliable, irresponsible fool.


My interactions with Keith has been stellar.


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

Bump


----------



## e36M3r (Oct 19, 2004)

Why are you BUMPing this??? This thread is not really kept current, it is better to just ask here on the board for recommendations in one's specific area. Or just go to your local dealer. Most are getting wise now and like to do ED. At least that way you will get a current referral. Plus BMW is putting some effort into training now for ED, and has developed a whole program, (I just did a studio recording session for BMW last month for this program), so every dealer should be getting hip to ED.

Much of this tread is from 2003 and early 2004, and we know how many car salesman are here today and gone tomorrow.  Even Bee said above this tread is getting "useless." (Some of the posts on this page are ~ 6 months old.... take a look! :eeps: )

Asking on th board will get you a current referral, otherwise, just pick one of the board sponsors...


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

Sorry man! I thought I could help some of the newer people asking about ED friendly dealers!


----------



## BayAreaBMWFan (Aug 8, 2004)

pharding said:


> Keith is awful about returning phone calls. Even after I placed an order for a 330 ED he was painfully slow about returning phone calls. He was the worst BMW sales rep that I have ever dealt with. He is an unreliable, irresponsible fool.


Before you complain about tardiness in returning phone calls, do review the urgency of your situation. Keith has to sell cars to live. Once he has sold an ED car, he has do do more legwork, looking into computers to find out what all is going on with your ED. If he is currently in the middle of a deal, he will focus on that. Hopefully, nothing you have is that urgent that he needs to dump the current deal to attend to you.

Did he get back to you within 2 days or not at all?

Did you consider using email, a less disruptive form of communication?


----------



## BeeEmDoubleyoo (Dec 20, 2005)

Are there any ED dealers within the Long Island and NYC area? :dunno: 

The two that I saw in the threads are from upstate. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

Go see Andy Tse from Life Quality BMW in Bay Ridge Brooklyn....I ordered my car through him....

Thanks


----------



## BeeEmDoubleyoo (Dec 20, 2005)

dencoop said:


> Go see Andy Tse from Life Quality BMW in Bay Ridge Brooklyn....I ordered my car through him....
> 
> Thanks


How much about ED invoice did you get your car for?


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

BeeEmDoubleyoo said:


> How much about ED invoice did you get your car for?


Any numbers discussed publicly will be XXX'd out by the forum administrator. PM *dencoop* for specifics.


----------



## BeeEmDoubleyoo (Dec 20, 2005)

dencoop said:


> Go see Andy Tse from Life Quality BMW in Bay Ridge Brooklyn....I ordered my car through him....
> 
> Thanks


Thanks for the info and PM.

But before that, lets just narrow it down to Long Island, NY. Any good ED dealers on Long Island?


----------



## Uncle Fester (Feb 18, 2005)

arnolds said:


> My interactions with Keith has been stellar.


:stupid:
He's a good bloke. :thumbup:


----------



## BayAreaBMWFan (Aug 8, 2004)

Got my order in from Victor Hung at Peter Pan BMW. It was a pleasure to work with him.
Bay Area dealers are not the cheapest when it comes to ED leases. Almost all the dealers which are owned by large corporations want the MF markup. It is the independently owned dealers who are willing to work with you.

FWIW, the board sponsors also offer very good deals :thumbup:. It is just that there is no one less than 5 hours away from me  .


----------



## The Man (Dec 17, 2004)

I would have to go with Irv Robinson in the Mid West at Motorwerks in Barrington, Il
very easy to deal with [email protected]


----------



## BringsMeWomen (Jan 10, 2006)

BeeEmDoubleyoo said:


> Are there any ED dealers within the Long Island and NYC area? :dunno:
> 
> The two that I saw in the threads are from upstate.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Habberstad BMW


----------



## silent129 (Sep 28, 2005)

for people in the boston area, alex dytko from bmw of peabody was very helpful with my european delivery


----------



## nirvanaor (Nov 23, 2005)

*Imported Car store Melbourne Florida*

Got a good deal from Tom Jones at Imported Car Store Florida for Black 525i.


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

Alex Kattwinkle
JMK BMW
391 Route 22 East
Springfield,N.J. 07081
Toll Free 1-88-500-9011 Ext.215


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

BayAreaBMWFan said:


> Got my order in from Victor Hung at Peter Pan BMW. It was a pleasure to work with him.
> Bay Area dealers are not the cheapest when it comes to ED leases. Almost all the dealers which are owned by large corporations want the MF markup. It is the independently owned dealers who are willing to work with you.
> 
> FWIW, the board sponsors also offer very good deals :thumbup:. It is just that there is no one less than 5 hours away from me  .


Victor handled a Courtesy Delivery (CD) for me. CD is when you have the car delivered to a different dealer than who you bought it from. It normally will cost you around $500 to have this done.

Anyway, Victor wanted to charge me $75 to turn on DRLs. Normally, you can get these types of things done as a courtesy. Had I picked up the car from the dealer I bought it from, I'm sure it would have been taken care of no problem. This wasn't the case from Peter Pan/Victor so I wasn't too thrilled with my experience there. I know he didn't make very much money off of me (zero in fact due to other circumstances) but had he treated me better, I might have gone to him for my next ED. Other than that, he was a pleasent guy and did clean up the car for me.


----------



## X550-ED (Aug 27, 2005)

bbkat said:


> New Century in Alhambra :thumbup:


Just the dealer I had in mind. But do they offer competitive ED pricing? Anyone done ED with New Century yet? Please PM me pricing details if you have.

Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## e36M3r (Oct 19, 2004)

X550-ED said:


> Just the dealer I had in mind. But do they offer competitive ED pricing? Anyone done ED with New Century yet? Please PM me pricing details if you have.
> 
> Thanks :thumbup:


Way to pay attention! :rofl:

Obviously you didn't read the thread very well, that was a post from 2003. :rofl: This thread has been hopelessly outdated for some time now.  But there's always someone keepin' this baby alive. And just how often do salesmen change dealers or leave the business... to often for a thread like this... try one of the fourm sponsors.


----------



## MarcusSDCA (Jan 14, 2004)

BringsMeWomen said:


> Habberstad BMW


They started in my hometown, Northport...in the early 70s...they had a showroom that would only fit one car......it was about the size of a Starbucks....in an old brick building on Main Street.....those were the days...what I would give to get a mid-70's 2002 Tii like they sold back then....hmmm


----------



## BringsMeWomen (Jan 10, 2006)

MARCUS330i said:


> They started in my hometown, Northport...in the early 70s...they had a showroom that would only fit one car......it was about the size of a Starbucks....in an old brick building on Main Street.....those were the days...what I would give to get a mid-70's 2002 Tii like they sold back then....hmmm


Yeah... but then again, in the 70's they didn't have message boards. So you wouldn't be as well informed as you are now on your own car.


----------



## The Man (Dec 17, 2004)

I would say Irv Robinson from Motor Werks in Barrington,Il would be the person to contact.
He got back to me within an hour of receiving my email and we closed the deal the same day.
easiest purchase I ever made........I would suggest him for anyone from the midwest


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

The Man said:


> I would say Irv Robinson from Motor Werks in Barrington,Il would be the person to contact.
> He got back to me within an hour of receiving my email and we closed the deal the same day.
> easiest purchase I ever made........I would suggest him for anyone from the midwest


All right, we all know that YOU are Irv Robinson. :thumbdwn:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=134843


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

The Man said:


> I would say Irv Robinson from Motor Werks in Barrington,Il would be the person to contact.
> He got back to me within an hour of receiving my email and we closed the deal the same day.
> easiest purchase I ever made........I would suggest him for anyone from the midwest


:nono: :bs: :liar: :loco: repost. : puke: C'mon, just come out and admit you're Irv (Occupation: Auto Sales ).


----------



## woodbo (Mar 14, 2006)

The new ED contact for Garlyn Shelton in Temple, TX is Dennis Harmon (254) 771-0128 x241. He was very helpful and honest... and they're still giving good deals on ED! Rick Lewis (the old ED guy) has moved to their finance dept.


----------



## Berchtesgaden (Apr 10, 2006)

DFW area ED buyers should check with Brad Rodgers at BMW of Wichita Falls. Great to work with and very responsive via phone (940-687-8100) or email ([email protected]).


----------



## Berchtesgaden (Apr 10, 2006)

DFW area ED buyers should check with Brad Rodgers at BMW of Wichita Falls. Great to work with and very responsive via phone (940-687-8100) or email ([email protected]).


----------



## dennisbmwtemple (May 22, 2006)

Garlyn Shelton Imports, Temple,TX. Very good deals on ED, will work to make experience trouble free and enjoyable.


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

dennisbmwtemple said:


> Garlyn Shelton Imports, Temple,TX. Very good deals on ED, will work to make experience trouble free and enjoyable.


Is your real name Dennis Harmon? :rofl:



woodbo said:


> The new ED contact for Garlyn Shelton in Temple, TX is Dennis Harmon (254) 771-0128 x241. He was very helpful and honest... and they're still giving good deals on ED! Rick Lewis (the old ED guy) has moved to their finance dept.


----------



## jorwig (Jan 18, 2006)

Anybody in NJ, NY, and PA looking to to a no hassle ED order give Mark Carvalho at JMK BMW a call. It was a pleasure to work with him. Tell him Jay sent you. PM me if you have any questions. :thumbup: 

Mark Carvalho
JMK BMW
391 Route 22 East
Springfield,N.J. 07081
Toll Free 1-88-500-9011 Ext.240


----------



## e36M3r (Oct 19, 2004)

LDV330i said:


> Is your real name Dennis Harmon? :rofl:


:rofl: Not only is this thread hopelessly outdated and of dubious value anyway. But as of late, we have sneaky salesmen themselves posting here with their own recommendations.

This thread was just dead for two + months and it's bulk is from 2003...hello look at the dates! :rofl:


----------



## ET (Aug 25, 2005)

*San Diego Co. - Great ED Experience*

I took a Feb. 2006 ED and had a great experience thanks to alot of good advice from Bimmerfest members and found* Continental Motors in Oceanside, CA *to be an excellent dealer to work with. *Ziggy* is the ED specialist and made the entire process simple, without any BS. He did everything quickly and give me a very fair price. When I do my next ED I will go straight to Ziggy and not put myself through any of the BS that other So. Cal. dealerships give you. *ED IS NOT DIFFICULT*


----------



## hangupndrive (May 16, 2006)

*Seattle Area Expert*

Rob Younger is the Internet Sales Manager at BMW of Bellevue (WA). I can highly recommend him. You can contact him through their website (Autonation).

http://www.autonation.com/dealers/seattle/bellevue-bmw/

This is my first BMW purchase. From my impressions to date, not my last. I will return to Rob If He's still there.

He is responsive and professional.

I may have been able to do a little better. Who really ever knows. However, after a very discouraging, waste of time (IMO) at BMW of Seattle it was a fair deal and a smooth process.

Anyone in the PNW region may want to consider contacting him.

Feel free to send me a PM if you have any specific questions.

Doug in Seattle.


----------



## Gunf (May 24, 2006)

*ED Dealership in Florida*

Newbie to this forum.  I'm planning to get my first bimmer, hopefully by ED.
Is there any friendly dealership in Florida who does that?

Gunf in Florida


----------



## Kel (Mar 29, 2003)

Seem to remember several mentioned before. Please consider reading entire thread.


----------



## lawguy (Mar 28, 2006)

BMW of Austin (Mike Hanaway) - best quote I rec'd.

UPDATE - Just noticed that the OP is a 2003 post. My recommendation still stands.


----------



## take5 (May 16, 2006)

For anyone interested in a ED purchase in Sacramento, CA we had a great experience with Chris Beahm from Niello BMW. He seemed knowledgeable with the ins and outs. He can be reached at (916) 486-1011. Tell him Kelley says hello!!!


----------



## briumo (Jun 7, 2006)

Brian Secort with Carbone BMW Utica, NY was fantastic and so was his price. No BS and made it all happen in less than a week. Worth my time even though he's 8 hours from my house.


----------



## mason (Jun 8, 2006)

I like to add Josh of Hassel BMW in Freeport, NY (Long Island). He is friendly. He prices the car very well, leaving me no incentive to consider other brand like Acura (Price point only, Heritage is a totally different story)


----------



## scott3 (May 30, 2006)

Gunf said:


> Newbie to this forum.  I'm planning to get my first bimmer, hopefully by ED.
> Is there any friendly dealership in Florida who does that?
> 
> Gunf in Florida


Most do. I have discussed ED with the two below, but am not yet thrilled by their responsiveness. May buy through a dealer in DC or MD, do an ED and take delivery up north since I travel there frequently on business.

Fields BMW, Winter Park (Orlando)
Imported Car Store, Melbourne


----------



## lilskel (Jun 10, 2005)

Fields Lakeland will do better than Winter Park, Imported Car Store are ASSHOLES..if I had to buy around here it would be Daytona Beach Matt Hoffman, but I got better than him but if you want an easy experience with about the best deal you will find call him...if you want a headache call Fields or Melbourne


----------



## scott3 (May 30, 2006)

Good to see that you picked up on the not thrilled comment and said it much better  Thanks for the Daytona recco had not looked there yet.


----------



## lilskel (Jun 10, 2005)

Seriously don't bother with Fields Winter Park, I laugh everytime I go in there and they open their mouth to me. Were you lucky enough to speak with Eric I think his name is in Melbourne!?! "who are you? what do you do, work for bmw?" - eric. "if you don't hear back from me you will know why" -eric....sent me a fax with quote and a checkbox for yes and a checkbox for no. They tried telling me they would sell it for $1k over including tax/title/tag/dealer fees, no security deposit and no first months lease payment...I gave up at that point. 

Lakeland guy knows the deal and how it works and is very profiessional, just a little bit sneaky and won't get you the cheapest...Matt Hoffman in Daytona operates the way I am used to with no BS and close to the best price you will find if you push it elsewhere. 

I am taking courtesy at Fields Winter Park in a couple weeks - should be interesting


----------



## scott3 (May 30, 2006)

Don't think I am good enough for Fields to do business with. Couldn't agree more. Did not talk with Eric in Melbourne, spoke with Chris. Will contact Matt also. 
Good luck with your delivery and let us know how they handle it.


----------



## yoka (Sep 1, 2005)

I purchased my 330i from Stevens Creek thru Dave Parker for European delivery. I must say, my experience there has been great (granted, it has only been with Dave, I never really interacted with anyone else since I went in and asked for the ED guy from the start). Especially since i'm only 22, and had been treated like **** at other dealerships (Freemont in particular), I was particularly surprised by the pleasant treatment I got there. He also readily engaged in a mini-pricewar which ended up giving me my car at only XXXX over ED Invoice.

My two cents, I would recomment Dave Parker to anyone whose in the market for a European Delivery. He has been very professional and pleasant to deal with.


----------



## im_derrick (Aug 2, 2006)

Purchased my 335i from Carlos Caicedo from Harloff BMW in Encintas, CA (San Diego, CA).

Definately one of the best prices and the service surpassed that of other dealers. Normally i'll like to email, or fax things in, but i decided to call around that day, and he was the most helpful. I showed up, and put in my order right away. Didn't have to haggle.

I wanted for the deal to completely go through, and i'm scheduled to pick up my car in a few weeks. When I do another ED, I will definately be going back!

PM if you have any questions about the process and details!









Current Car: NFR|Blk s2000









ED Trip Oct 06: Alpine|Blk 335i - can't wait!


----------



## dholding (Aug 6, 2006)

*Dealer Posts*



jorwig said:


> Anybody in NJ, NY, and PA looking to to a no hassle ED order give Mark Carvalho at JMK BMW a call. It was a pleasure to work with him. Tell him Jay sent you. PM me if you have any questions. :thumbup:
> 
> Mark Carvalho
> JMK BMW
> ...


Did anyone else notice that the dealer endorsement posted above by, "jorwig" and the one posted previously by, "vern" (see attached below) had exactly the same formatting right down to the typos in the phone number, spacing (lack of), and unusual, "N.J." instead of normal NJ ?

I guess I really don't have a problem with someone posting a CA friends information as long as it is a bona fide recommendation based on actual ED experience as purported.
*IF* these dealers really don't measure up in terms of familiarity with ED, willingness to deal, and professionalism then that would be a problem.

Under the circumstances, I can't help being a little suspicious of these posts and the recommended dealers until I check them out for myself, which I will do because I want to do an ED on a 530xi in late December.

I will post a follow-up with who I ultimately made a deal with and my recommendations both positive or negative for what that is worth (just one persons experience = 1 data point)

Alex Kattwinkle
JMK BMW
391 Route 22 East
Springfield,N.J. 07081
Toll Free 1-88-500-9011 Ext.215


----------



## dholding (Aug 6, 2006)

*ED Dealers*



vern said:


> Alex Kattwinkle
> JMK BMW
> 391 Route 22 East
> Springfield,N.J. 07081
> Toll Free 1-88-500-9011 Ext.215


Attached above is the previous post by, "vern" that is identical to the post by, "jorwig" in the formatting of their dealer CA recommendations (including typos and other formatting errors). I find this suspicious.


----------



## trucheli (Jun 1, 2004)

*Great Ed Experience In South Florida*

I believe this is the only true dealer with ED experience. From my experience talking to CAs at four of the BMW dealers in the Miami, Ft Lauderdale area. I found Braman Motorcars of West Palm Beach to understand the whole process. I was referred to Mr. Geetan Jessen,Sales Manager who really knows what it takes to have a smooth ED process.


----------



## chow3630 (Oct 21, 2006)

*You guys have been amazing*

Seems like the most favoured BMW dealership working with ED out in the West Coast is the one in Santa Barbara - so let me give it a try and see if they'll accept $1,000 profit for my future 335 above invoice price.

Winning business -


----------



## jorwig (Jan 18, 2006)

> Did anyone else notice that the dealer endorsement posted above by, "jorwig" and the one posted previously by, "vern" (see attached below) had exactly the same formatting right down to the typos in the phone number, spacing (lack of), and unusual, "N.J." instead of normal NJ ?
> 
> I guess I really don't have a problem with someone posting a CA friends information as long as it is a bona fide recommendation based on actual ED experience as purported.
> IF these dealers really don't measure up in terms of familiarity with ED, willingness to deal, and professionalism then that would be a problem.
> ...


First time I've seen this post, wish I would have seen it sooner. Sorry DHOLDING but I copied and pasted Vern's JMK info BECAUSE Mark Carvalho works at the same place. Rather than open a new window and go to JMK's website and look for their phone and address I thought it would be easier to copy and paste. If anybody is looking for a dealer in your general area, this list does help give you a contact (as it did for me), but you still have to call the CA or dealer yourself and setup your OWN deal. If you are not impressed with a CA or dealer recommended above, call up another. DHOLDING, if you thought it was suspicious why didn't you PM me? If you want to be thorough in the future I would advise you to check the poster's past posts or signature to confirm or deny your "suspicions".


----------



## ska (Sep 20, 2005)

For the *Boston* Folks that wants to do ED.....goto Peabody and ask for Alex Dytko, make sure you tell him that Tim Chan refer you...he can give you a good deal


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

jorwig said:


> First time I've seen this post, wish I would have seen it sooner. Sorry DHOLDING but I copied and pasted Vern's JMK info BECAUSE Mark Carvalho works at the same place. Rather than open a new window and go to JMK's website and look for their phone and address I thought it would be easier to copy and paste. If anybody is looking for a dealer in your general area, this list does help give you a contact (as it did for me), but you still have to call the CA or dealer yourself and setup your OWN deal. If you are not impressed with a CA or dealer recommended above, call up another. DHOLDING, if you thought it was suspicious why didn't you PM me? If you want to be thorough in the future I would advise you to check the poster's past posts or signature to confirm or deny your "suspicions".


Thanks for your reply to DHOLDING about his," suspicitions". evidently he doesn't know how to check things out. The only mistake I made was the phone # it should be 1-888-500-9011. Again thank you
cheers
vern


----------



## TTG (Sep 13, 2006)

For WASHINGTON STATE:

Do Not waste your time with BMW Bellevue or Seattle. They both *laughed* at me when I offered them $1K over ED invoice for a E92 335. If you *DO NOT* have a trade in contact Hahn BMW in Yakima http://www.hahnbmw.com/en_US/. They are great and the only time I've ever had to go to that dealer was for redelivery. They have even loaned me a Euro Navigation CD and the service was great....Not to mention the great drive back home after I picked up the car.....

Feel Free to Contact me with your questions..... I would be happy to assist.

Tiho (Internet & ED Manager) was so great he even typed the car with us to get it ready for a road trip & my car was kept inside the whole time after redelivery since I couldn't pick it up for a week  Nothing but a great deal and a great service from Hahn BMW!


----------



## mason (Jun 8, 2006)

TTG said:


> For WASHINGTON STATE:
> 
> Do Not waste your time with BMW Bellevue or Seattle. They both *laughed* at me when I offered them $1K over ED invoice for a E92 335. If you *DO NOT* have a trade in contact Hahn BMW in Yakima http://www.hahnbmw.com/en_US/. They are great and the only time I've ever had to go to that dealer was for redelivery. They have even loaned me a Euro Navigation CD and the service was great....Not to mention the great drive back home after I picked up the car.....
> 
> ...


Wow, I am sending this picture to my dealer.


----------



## TTG (Sep 13, 2006)

mason said:


> Wow, I am sending this picture to my dealer.


That is called going the distance  Unfortunatelly, one of my headlights picked up a small chip since we had to go over some mountain passes on the way..... Blue type worked its magic as I have seen where several small rocks hit the car when I was taking it off..... Clear bra is getting installed this weekend.


----------



## shawndavid (Mar 6, 2006)

TTG said:


> For WASHINGTON STATE:
> 
> Do Not waste your time with BMW Bellevue or Seattle. They both *laughed* at me when I offered them $1K over ED invoice for a E92 335. If you *DO NOT* have a trade in contact Hahn BMW in Yakima http://www.hahnbmw.com/en_US/. They are great and the only time I've ever had to go to that dealer was for redelivery. They have even loaned me a Euro Navigation CD and the service was great....Not to mention the great drive back home after I picked up the car.....
> 
> ...


I'm also in WA. I just completed an ED order for a X3, and I agree that BMW Bellevue and Seattle are waste of time for ED. Seattle did not respond to my request at all, and Bellevue kept trying different maneuvers to maintain profit. BMW Northwest (Ron Hansen) was great to deal with, but they couldn't match the offer I wanted; but were incredibly honest the entire time (if I ever need a non-ED BMW, I'm going back to BMW Northwest).

I must say I have had an incredible experience with Delon in Salem. Jim Mannheimer has been great to work with and the entire process has been smooth. Highly recommended.

I have also heard good things about Hahn in Yakima, but the praise of Delon on this board made it my top choice.


----------



## Escondido (Sep 14, 2006)

*In North San Diego County*

I got the best bottom line response from Ziggy at Continental Motors in Oceanside. I read the posts here first about MF markups and X over invoice etc., and e-mailed offers to several so-cal dealers. He just replied with an .... "OK, sounds reasonable".

I pick up my 335 coupe ED next week. Everything in order.

Ziggy
Continental Motors
601 South Coast Highway
Oceanside CA 92049
760-722-1868
[email protected]


----------



## mason (Jun 8, 2006)

TTG said:


> That is called going the distance  Unfortunatelly, one of my headlights picked up a small chip since we had to go over some mountain passes on the way..... Blue type worked its magic as I have seen where several small rocks hit the car when I was taking it off..... Clear bra is getting installed this weekend.


What kind of blue tape was it? The one you can find in Home Depot?


----------



## cool_rust (Mar 22, 2014)

bob_meinz said:


> I had good experience with the BMW Concord dealership for doing an ED -- quick and easy.


who did you talked to about ED if you doft mind me asking. did you get the price based on calculation here?


----------



## Art234 (Jun 25, 2011)

Howie [email protected] BMW, Huntington, NY
He specializes in ED.


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

In South Florida, John Weltzien at Braman BMW Palm Beach. His info is found *HERE *on Bimmerfest :thumbup:


----------



## bmcbiker (Jul 20, 2012)

*John Weltzien*

Spent some time with John Weltzien at Braman BMW in West Palm Beach Fl test driving the 535d and 535i. What a pleasant experience!!! This gentleman is super First Class. I drove 100 miles round trip and it was well worth it.

THANKS JOHN!!!


----------



## KidneyKidney (Apr 30, 2014)

*CA ED-Friendly Dealer - Victor Hung @ Peter Pan in San Mateo*

Victor at Peter Pan was great. Responsive, no haggling, and gave me a great deal on a 428i Gran Coupe. Yes, an F36. No BS about allocation, and I was in and out in 20 minutes, 10 of which was the credit application.

Contact info below.

Victor Hung
Internet/Fleet/Sales Manager
European Delivery
Electranaut
2695 S. El Camino Real
San Mateo, Ca. 94403
Direct Line (650) 294-2107
Mobile (650) 888-8038
Fax (650) 357-8701
[email protected]
www.peterpanbmw.com


----------



## expilot (Mar 20, 2013)

bmcbiker said:


> Spent some time with John Weltzien at Braman BMW in West Palm Beach Fl test driving the 535d and 535i. What a pleasant experience!!! This gentleman is super First Class. I drove 100 miles round trip and it was well worth it.
> 
> THANKS JOHN!!!


We bought our 328d Sportwagon from John. The whole experience was First Class.
We took ED delivery on April 29th and are presently in Italy with over 2,000 km on the car. See our ED Post Here.
We live out in Oregon and plan on taking re-delivery at the Performance Center. We could have gone with anyone, am very happy we went with John. I would recommend him to anyone!!


----------



## charbel_hw (Apr 28, 2014)

Any suggestion for a bmw e46 convertible top cheap fix in royal palm beach dosent open / close 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## hyperzulu (Jul 12, 2011)

charbel_hw said:


> Any suggestion for a bmw e46 convertible top cheap fix in royal palm beach dosent open / close


Start a new thread? In the right forum? I don't know... could be just what you're looking for. :dunno:

:rofl:


----------



## pharding (Mar 14, 2004)

Josh Douglas at Elmhurst BMW in suburban Chicago is awesome. The dealership is awesome. General Manager, Sales Manager, Service Manager, and Finance Manager are all awesome. They are not the largest BMW dealer in the Chicago area, but they are the best by a wide margin. They know European Delivery really well and they are uber dependable. When I hit a bump in the road with Euro Delivery they took care of it big time with questions asked. They are the best dealership in general and the best for BMW Euro Delivery.


----------

